# Cullercoats Radio GCC



## RMM (Dec 28, 2008)

On the British Film Institute's website there is a Tyne Tees TV do***entary from 1962, 'The Coast of Kings', which includes a piece about Cullercoats Radio coast station.

Found at http://player.bfi.org.uk/film/watch-the-coast-of-kings-1962/


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

This video is not authorized for your location (ZA)

Meanies !!


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

If I remember correctly the W/T operator was Alf Hindmarsh. I sailed with Alf on the (then) G.P.O. Cableship Monarch in 1964.
Interestingly Alf held M.O.T. Radar Certificate Nr.1.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for that, RMM......most interesting.

Brian


----------



## tonypad (Aug 9, 2006)

Likewise, not available in Australia.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Signed up on the Hola thingo but still getting "Not Available in Your Area".

Pity cos it looks like a canny filum man.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Still getting "Content Unavailable" which I believe is BBC for "Haddawayan****e".

John T


----------

